
Is IOTA the next big thing? - maurodelazeri
will bitcoin be like nokia? IOTA has potential to replace Bitcoin, It doesn’t have transaction fees and it can handle much more transactions every second. In addition, it has some applications that may revolutionize the whole world
======
absurding
no

~~~
maurodelazeri
why no?

~~~
chrononaut
Probably (among other likely reasons) a reference to Betteridge's law of
headlines.[0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

------
Frogolocalypse
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15944112](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15944112)

